

Failure Porn: There's too much celebration of failure and too little fear - Lambent_Cactus
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/failure-porn-theres-too-much-celebration-of-failure-and-too-little-fear/2014/12/04/6bc15816-73ec-11e4-a5b2-e1217af6b33d_story.html

======
cjbenedikt
Excellent! Finally someone who speaks out sensibly. It's a scarring experience
to fail and all this nonsense about "fail soon fail often" is difficult to
stomach. And it is note worthy that this "mantra" is only sung by people who
have been successful. Ever heard someone saying it who just failed???

~~~
sitkack
Have to fail faster and smaller. This isn't rocket on the pad kinda failures,
it is market validation failures with a splash page.

